# Skipjack set-up, ladies and blues (maybe pompano too)



## snivlem (Aug 1, 2008)

I have a couple of 12# spinning set-ups, and want to use them to cast out artificials in the surf while I have my bigger set-ups with bait out in the water. I was thinking about using 10# braid, with 30# flouro leader, it this overkill? I like casting braid if possible, but am willing to use mono or flouro if need be. I was planning on casting johnson sprites, diamond jigs, and pompano jigs. Am I barking up the right tree? I am soooo thankful Ike is headed west, and am looking to tear the surf up for a week....Thanks for any help or advice!


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

You really have to define overkill for yourself on this one. Your 12lb set-ups would be perfect for what you want to do. Now if you fish with 25% drag of the line or 3lbs in this situation I doubt any fish 20in and under will pull an inch of drag. But you could just loosen the drag and have a blast and 12lb gear would allow you to throw heavier lures. 10lb braid would also be just fine, but I wouldn't buy it just for this application. I personally use 8lb braid on a 2-6lb rod and it still takes a nice size lady or blue to pull much drag. This set up allows me plenty of sport and still have the ability to get the fish off the hook and the lure back out in the water in plenty of time. I've been using 40-50lb flouro, but after going through so much lately I'm switching to 50lb mono, which should work just as good for this. 30lb is too light as it probably won't handle any blues and maybe 5 ladys before you have to retie. Pomp jigs or any small flashy lure will work. The key thing you are looking for is cheapness.


----------



## snivlem (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey man, thanks for the informative reply! I guess I will get some 50# leader. How long should I make my leaders?



After reading your response, maybe I will use my 8' rods for artificials.



I have two 10' rods, one with 20#, one with 40#, I plan on casting or yakking way out with live bait. (and sharking in the evening) 



Then two 9' rods, both 12-14# reels, maybe I will just use a pompano rig on the bottom with live bait,



and then the 2 8' 8-12# setups with the artificials. I also want to have a dedicated sabiki rig. What size setup should I use for that? 



Thanks all!



btw, me and the wife will both be fishing!


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Make your leaders 2ft long so their easy to cast. Now for pompano you might have a hard time getting through the ladys, blues, and hardtails, but it's still worth a shot. The beach is loaded with sandfleas right now so go rake some of those up and pin them on pompano rigs on your 14 & 20lb outfits with no leaders. I don't think a sabiki rig will do you much good of the beach, but a 12-14lb outfit would work. Sandfleas catch everything though. Now I'm not sure how much experience your wife has with fishing, but if she loves to catch a lot of fish give her a 12lb outfit with 50lb leader and a silver spoon. It's simple, she doesn't have to work the lure at all and she will catch lots of fish.



Good luck



P.S. Pin a live bluefish on that 40lb setup with 2-3ft of wire and yak it out past the 2nd sandbar.


----------



## snivlem (Aug 1, 2008)

Hell, my wife is from Alaska, and she is more of a fisherman than 95% of the people out there.



Thanks for all your suggestions, excited to come down Friday!


----------

